# How  To  Save  Money  When  Buying  Gasoline



## globe trekker (Nov 6, 2009)

*                       HOW  TO  SAVE  MONEY  WHEN  BUYING  GASOLINE*

*        Are you sick and tired of paying too much money for gasoline?       These tips are*

*        GUARANTEED to save you money when you fill up.*

*  1.   Only buy gasoline or fill up your vehicle in the early morning hours when the ground*

*        temperature is still cold.     Remember,  all service stations have their storage tanks*

*        buried below ground.    The colder the ground, the more dense the gasoline.   When it gets*

*        warmer,  gasoline expands greatly,  so buying in the afternoon  or evening,  ...your gallon is*

*        not exactly a whole, liquid gallon.    In the petroleum business, the specific gravity and the*

*        temperature of the gasoline,  diesel,  jet fuel,  ethanol and other petroleum products*

*        plays an extremely important role.    A  1-degree rise in the temperature is a big deal for*

*        this business.    But the service stations do not have temperature compensation  at the*

*        pumps,  hence,  you are paying for air ( vapors ) and not all liquid gasoline.*

*  2.   When you're filling up,  do not squeeze the trigger of the nozzle to a fast mode.    If you*

*        look,  you will see that the trigger has three (3) settings:  low, middle and high.     In the*

*        low mode  ( the slowest pumping rate ),  you should be pumping on low speed,  thereby*

*        minimizing the amount of vapors that are being created while you are pumping.     All hoses*

*        at the pump have a vapor return.     If you are pumping on the high “fast” mode,  some of*

*        the liquid that goes to your tank becomes vapor.    Those vapors are being sucked up and*

*        back into the underground storage tank so you're getting less liquid gasoline for your*

*        money.*

*  3.   One of the most important tips is to fill up when your gas tank is HALF FULL or HALF*

*        EMPTY.     The reason for this is,  the more gas you have in your tank,  the less air that is*

*        occupying its space.     Gasoline evaporates at an extremely high rate,  faster than you can*

*        imagine.       Large gasoline storage tanks have an internal floating roof.     This roof serves*

*        as zero clearance between the gas and the atmosphere,  so it minimizes the evaporation.*

*  4.    If there is a gasoline truck pumping into the storage tanks when you stop to buy gas,  DO*

*         NOT fill up !!      Because the gasoline is being pumped into the storage tanks at a high*

*         rate,  the gasoline that is already in the storage tanks is being stirred up as the gas is*

*         being delivered in to them, and you might pick up some of the debris that normally settles*

*         on the bottom.*

*  5.    The gasoline pumps are designed to measure the products dispensed by volume and not by*

*         weight.      The amount of gasoline and other petroleum products that you just purchased,*

*         isn’t really the amount that you paid for.     You paid for the vapors;  as well as,  the liquids.*

*         This is the amount that registers on the dispenser.        So, start filling your tanks at a*

*         much slower rate to get your entire dollar amount of a liquid gallon.*

*Hope this helps.      Now, go forth and save money!  *


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: How  To

If this is a 'How to test' thread, you nailed it.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: How  To  Save  Money  When  Buying  Gasoline

chris,

I'm trying to post a MS Word document with some worthwhile info, but I am still learning "How To" on this newfangled, 'much appreciated' forum.   :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: How  To  Save  Money  When  Buying  Gasoline

Tanks in the ground are pretty much at a constant temperature.  That's how geothermal heat pumps work.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: How  To  Save  Money  When  Buying  Gasoline



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> chris,I'm trying to post a MS Word document with some worthwhile info, but I am still learning "How To" on this newfangled, 'much appreciated' forum.   :lol:


Ahh, I see I just caught you at a bad time.     Have you tried the "preview" button to the left of the submit button?  From what I have seen here so far it is an accurate representation of what your post will look like on the board.


----------

